# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Russian for Young Children

## MrsKlug

I want to start teaching my kids the alphabet and writing in Russian. I live in the United States and I want to find maybe some printable alphabet/letter exercise for beginners. Maybe for five year olds- preschool/kindergarten stuff. Maybe with little pictures to color and a word whihc begins with the letter. Dotted traceable letters too, that they can write over and over. Something like this, but in Russian:  Alphabet Printable Activities | Worksheets, Coloring Pages and Games  ::

----------


## Shady_arc

Try theese. What you need is called "пропись" (sg)/ "прописи"(plural) in Russian. You can easily google more of them. ?鈿蔡 粳? 粤鱚 4-5 諷 9 / 野 閻鞨? 關鈿蔡 (4-5 諷? / 偵鴆褂 鞐驫鞐驫? 諤瘉韆迺 癈赭肭? 褥裨 粳? 閻?鱶 ?鈿蔡 粳? 粤鱚 5-6 諷 9 / 野 閻鞨? 關鈿蔡 (5-6 諷? / 偵鴆褂 鞐驫鞐驫? 諤瘉韆迺 癈赭肭? 褥裨 粳? 閻?鱶

----------


## MrsKlug

Thank-you. I have a question. Is this print or handwritting (cursive). Do children start out learning handwriting so young or is there block excersises to begin with (like how we have in American schools)? One of my children had just started learning handwritting last year and she is in 3rd grade (8-9 years old). Is it the same for Russian children or different?

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Handwriting and reading is studied in the 1st grade (5-7 years).
30-50 words per minute is standard for reading in the 1st grade.

----------


## MrsKlug

I see that one page looks more block-like. I did try to google more so I can get all the letters, but I don't get the same thing you do maybe. ha ha But, thank you for these. It will be a great start.  ::  
I think in the United States kids learn to read way before they learn to write. My daughter was reading before she started pre-k (4 years old). In the military towns, like Fort Hood, where I live, we have a Pre-Kindergarten class for our children. This makes it easier for both parents to work full days sooner if they want to. I read a lot to my children, so they knew to read before starting school, but reading simple words is taught usually in Pre-K to K grades. They then start to write single block letters, and their names. Handwriting comes a lot later here. (3rd grade). But, because of the computer revolution, a lot of schools are not even taking a lot of time with this anymore it seems. I remember when I was in school penmanship/handwriting was a subject that we got graded on. We had to write neatly and correctly or get a bad grade for it. For my children, it seems it is not a requirement to write in cursive neatly and that is is just an extra fun thing... like art. Only core subjects like Math, Geography, Science, and Reading/Language Arts get a letter grade, like A, B, C, D, F (F and D in the State Texas are failing, because another thing is that each state is different in their education requirements). Things like Art, Music, Physical Education, get marks like Excellent, Average, and Poor.

----------


## Doomer

> I think in the United States kids learn to read way before they learn to write. My daughter was reading before she started pre-k (4 years old).

 My daughter is going to be 4 this month. She's in Montessori school (considered above average). They don't learn how to read yet but only alphabet.
Also according to the guidances which can be found on Internet reading age starts at 6 for most of the kids (when they can read on their own). So I guess by 5 they should be able to read with help
You words don't add up  ::  You obviously might have a gifted child but this is not usual situation 
From what I remember minimal age for the first grade(первый класс) in Russia is 6 but only as exception, most of the kids are 7 years old (not sure about Belarus). They don't learn how to write words or even letters right away, they start with parts of letters and I think this goes for the whole year, so by age 8 they can start real writing. I think it is very close to American system timing.
What sucks in the US though is different programs in different schools. Some are better than others. Russia has unified programs for schools with minor differences, at least for now.  
PS: My wife and I teach our daughter Russian language too, but most of the materials (including big letters made of wood) have been bought in Russia and sent over here
You can try to find local Russian book store (probably not easy in Texas) for the Russian books or just order on http://www.kniga.com (I believe it's located in Brooklyn, NY)

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

First grade is 6 or 7 years. It depends on schools and parents, my class had majority of 6 aged, but my friend had 7 aged majority in his class. If you are 5 ages old but will have 6 in November for example (school starts in September) you can enter the school. 
It is supposed that children can don't know how to write and how to read. So studying begins from ABC and letters writing. For example I was able to read, but didn't know how to write. There were children who could write and who couldn't read in my class. To the end of 1st grade children should read 30-50 words per minute and write simple sentences (without commas etc). Not sure about counting, but digits and simple numbers are studied too. 
There are also preparatory classes, but they are not state and not obligatory. So it is supposed that children can enter school without any knowledge. General education (1st-9th grades) is obligatory for children here. If parents do not allow children to go to school, they will be forced or children will be taken by the state and ex-parents will be forced to work to pay for children's education.

----------


## Hanna

Cool, Russian is definitely a language to start early with, since it is quite difficult. I took it in school, but started too late, and dropped out because I thought it was "impossible" In reality, I think I just had a bad attitude about language studies... IMHO, in order to get good at a language without too much effort, you should definitely start before the age of 12.  *
@Doomer - Montessori schools seem great, nice choice for your daughter.*  
Swedish kids also start school "late", like Russia. Although it might feel a bit nervewrecking for ambitious parents.... studies actually show that a few years later, the kids that started school at an older age have all caught up with the kids from the countries that start earlier (i.e. 3 - 4, like in the UK and some other countries). 
So, according to these studies, there is no particular point in having 4-year-olds do maths and reading. British parents get very concerned if a child of 5 cannot read...   

> Handwriting and reading is studied in the 1st grade (5-7 years).
> 30-50 words per minute is standard for reading in the 1st grade.

 Russian people generally have really nice handwriting, I think. Like the French and Germans... I guess it must be something that is prioritized at school.

----------


## Marcus

> IMHO, in order to get good at a language without too much effort, you should definitely start before the age of 12.

 I don't think so.  

> Russian people generally have really nice handwriting

 especially me.

----------


## Doomer

> Russian people generally have really nice handwriting, I think. Like the French and Germans... I guess it must be something that is prioritized at school.

 Russian kids usually do but it changes for many of them when they go to college  :: 
I myself have really bad handwriting now, so when I went to university I have been visiting classes but haven't write down a lot. After the class I would take the conspectus from a girl with nice handwriting and made a copy of it, so I could read it back (I sometimes couldn't read what I write)  ::

----------


## Marcus

I sometimes wonder how people can read my handwriting.

----------


## Hanna

Basil77 gave an example of his handwriting in a thread a while ago. I remember thinking it was really nice, but he was saying that it was ugly!  
Marcus, if you have an example and a scanner you could upload it!  
And btw, do you know that in France, it is quite common for employers to ask people for a sample of their handwriting before offering them a job! They have it analysed and if the person has sloppy writing, or the sample reveals a bad character, then they may not get offered the job... Kind of makes you take the matter of handwriting a bit more serious, and I guess it's one of the reasons they tend to have really nice handwriting there...

----------

